# Photos from Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

More photos!

A couple of Dutch bucks:




























Some of my Himalayans:














































A couple of five week old Abyssinians:





































Photo showing the parting on an Abyssinian under:










Sarah xxx


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I love looking at all your pics sarah. Their lovely


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice, the choc dutch buck is very butch!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay... just so you can prepare yourself... I plan on coming to your house in October and stealing your mice... okay?


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

The choc dutch is gorgeous.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I love the himalayans, they have such sweet little faces.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

more please :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, super mice- I love the Chocolate Dutch!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

They are so cute! I love those little dutch boys!


----------

